# Storing Ideas?



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

Good day to all,

i got a big problem in storing chocolate, chocolate showpieces (miniatures)

the temperature in my place is @ 8-26˚C , the problem is that

my chocolate has molds (white unpleasant things haha)

when stored for 3 days max, any tips ?

does dehumidifying agent take effect at all when storing chocolate showpieces (miniatures) ? e.g (just like storing Pulled and Blown Sugar)
till then

Thanks for the help


----------



## tasquah (Sep 23, 2011)

So your talking about 46-79˚F , and I am guessing there is lots of moisture in the air along with rapid temperature changes. ? that would cause moisture to dissolve sugar on the surface of the chocolate making whats called a "sugar bloom" (it is not a mold). just sugar crystals running amuck. Most chocolates have enough sugar in them to be some what mold resistant, at least for more than 3 or 4 days.  Good news is the chocolate is still good and you can remelt it , bad news is you have to remold it. Low humidity would certainly help.

Chocolate should be stored between 61 and 64 degrees F (16-18 degrees C), with very little humidity as possible.

There is also whats called "Fat bloom" that is caused by the crystalline structure of the cocoa butter breaking down and some of the cocoa butter migrating to the surface of the chocolate. (It looks kind of grayish). But that's caused from the chocolate being kept to warm, but that doesn't sound like what your experiencing.

You can try puting them into a tuperware like container, the newer ones have a air lock thing. That might help some.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Best thing to do put and work on it in particular pulled sugar in an air conditioned enviorment. Sugar showpieces  should be in an enclosed plexiglass display case with a false bottom . In the bottom they used to sprinkle powdered lyme which helped absorb any moisture. So yes when storing choco display pieces reaction is almost same as pulled sugar(pulled sugar faster breakdown)  keep covered if possible


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

tasquah said:


> So your talking about 46-79˚F , and I am guessing there is lots of moisture in the air along with rapid temperature changes. ? that would cause moisture to dissolve sugar on the surface of the chocolate making whats called a "sugar bloom" (it is not a mold). just sugar crystals running amuck. Most chocolates have enough sugar in them to be some what mold resistant, at least for more than 3 or 4 days. Good news is the chocolate is still good and you can remelt it , bad news is you have to remold it. Low humidity would certainly help.
> 
> Chocolate should be stored between 61 and 64 degrees F (16-18 degrees C), with very little humidity as possible.
> 
> ...


thanks for that info, yep temperature changes a lot depending on the months . unfortunately i stored it already in a tuperware and yet it does "sugar bloom". I've got no problem storing pulled sugar pre and post products, but the chocolate is really irritating

after 3 days of storing , i tried melting the chocolate again to practice again, but it doesn't have the "smooth pour" and there are small chunks , my guess is that the temperature suddenly changes while Im storing it, wherein moisture develops in the container. bah. ill try put some dehumidifying agents or change location

thanks once again


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

chefedb said:


> Best thing to do put and work on it in particular pulled sugar in an air conditioned enviorment. Sugar showpieces should be in an enclosed plexiglass display case with a false bottom . In the bottom they used to sprinkle powdered lyme which helped absorb any moisture. So yes when storing choco display pieces reaction is almost same as pulled sugar(pulled sugar faster breakdown) keep covered if possible


yeah ill try this week, putting dehumidifying agent and see.


----------

